# Does exist a......



## gold-hunter (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello every body!!!

I just have started in this forum.To say the truth I learnt a lot.But is one problem that I have.I don't have enough knowledge in chemistry.So my question is DOES EXIST A EQUIPMENT that I only have to put CPU,RAM,MOTHERBOARD etc inside the equipment.And in the end I take 24-karat gold.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 16, 2012)

gold-hunter said:


> Hello every body!!!
> 
> I just have started in this forum.To say the truth I learnt a lot.But is one problem that I have.I don't have enough knowledge in chemistry.So my question is DOES EXIST A EQUIPMENT that I only have to put CPU,RAM,MOTHERBOARD etc inside the equipment.And in the end I take 24-karat gold.



No


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 16, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> gold-hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello every body!!!
> ...



I was, and, to an extent, still am very low on knowledge of chemistry. Everything I do know about chemistry has been learnt here on the forums. Admittedly, I don't understand why a reaction happens in any depth, but, what I do understand is that if a process is outlined on the forum and nobody has called foul on it, it is a viable and safe way to proceed.
Reading the forums and absorbing what you have read will give you the confidence to carry out the processes in a safe manner. Don't rely on learning just the reactions, take safety and waste disposal very seriously to ensure your own safety and those around you as well as the enviroment.I know this to be true because I am living proof as are probably many many members here.


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 17, 2012)

gold-hunter said:


> DOES EXIST A EQUIPMENT that I only have to put CPU,RAM,MOTHERBOARD etc inside the equipment.And in the end I take 24-karat gold.



it isn't traditionally called "equipment", but there does exist a thing that does what you described. It's called: "someone who knows what they are doing".


----------



## butcher (Jul 19, 2012)

gold-hunter, 

Do not worry about the chemistry you will pick it up as needed, concentrate on studying the forum and reading Hoke's book, the learning is best if done before you attempt the chemistry part, like trying to do the chemical reaction's like recovery or refining metals in acids,it is not wise to try things before you study and understand how to do the process from beginning to end.

Start learning the chemistry part using Hoke's instructions on getting acquainted experiments.

After you have some study under your belt, try to recover gold from memory fingers; these are a good place to start. And keep on track with your studying and soon you will be able to:
" Put CPU,RAM,MOTHERBOARD etc inside the equipment. and in the end I take 24-karat gold".


----------



## qst42know (Jul 19, 2012)

gold-hunter said:


> Hello every body!!!
> 
> I just have started in this forum.To say the truth I learnt a lot.But is one problem that I have.I don't have enough knowledge in chemistry.So my question is DOES EXIST A EQUIPMENT that I only have to put CPU,RAM,MOTHERBOARD etc inside the equipment.And in the end I take 24-karat gold.




I've heard of those many, many, years ago and found a picture, but I've never seen one that worked.

Egg shaped ingots anyone? :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 20, 2012)

qst42know said:


> I've heard of those many, many, years ago and found a picture, but I've never seen one that worked.
> 
> Egg shaped ingots anyone? :lol: :mrgreen:



I love it! I'll have to make one. For the near future, you might have to view it with a magnifying glass, though. That's a lot of gold.
My brother actually asked me if you could even live off a golden egg per year. I did the math for him, and will recreate it now:
(http://convert-to.com/727/goose-eggs-nutrition-details-units-converter.html)
140 ml / egg * 19.32 g / ml * $51 / g = $137,944.8
totally live-on-able


----------

